# Open to any questions about bmq



## joelyoung1991 (10 Jan 2014)

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. A lot of people on here get offended for some reason if the same question is asked that is on a different thread. Kind of dumb if you ask me so this is a good spot for people who want questions answered in more detail that you might not understand from another thread.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2014)

At the same time, a lot of people around here get offended when someone starts up a topic that is already in existence or is covered in other topics. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html


----------



## joelyoung1991 (11 Jan 2014)

Lol you have too much time on your hands. I'm trying to do something nice for people. There's way too many people like you in this forum who go out of their way to make an idiotic comment like that. I bet you feel really special and witty.. Haha


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2014)

joelyoung1991 said:
			
		

> Lol you have too much time on your hands. I'm trying to do something nice for people. There's way too many people like you in this forum who go out of their way to make an idiotic comment like that. I bet you feel really special and witty.. Haha



Do you feel better now?  Do you feel special and witty?

Do you even try to read what is posted?

If you want to be a troll, I can solve any problems you may have here.

Witty enough for you?

George
Milnet Staff


----------



## Jack9367 (11 Jan 2014)

joelyoung1991 said:
			
		

> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. A lot of people on here get offended for some reason if the same question is asked that is on a different thread. Kind of dumb if you ask me so this is a good spot for people who want questions answered in more detail that you might not understand from another thread.



Yeah, my second post and I have noticed that already. This sites search function is archaic and useless allot of the time.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Jan 2014)

Jack9367 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my second post and I have noticed that already. This sites search function is archaic and useless allot of the time.



The old fashioned method of READING through the threads and forums works.  So does Google.  Granted the first method takes a while....and everyone is in a hurry.....and wants information yesterday.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2014)

Jack9367 said:
			
		

> Yeah, my second post and I have noticed that already. This sites search function is archaic and useless allot of the time.



The site owner knows that and is trying to resolve the issue.  As has been posted before, try using GOOGLE.  Even without using the parameters of "army.ca" in your search query, you will often be directed to the topic on this site.  

"Google Fu" is your friend.


----------



## matthew1786 (11 Jan 2014)

joelyoung1991 said:
			
		

> Lol you have too much time on your hands. I'm trying to do something nice for people. There's way too many people like you in this forum who go out of their way to make an idiotic comment like that. I bet you feel really special and witty.. Haha



 :facepalm:


----------



## Jack9367 (13 Jan 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The old fashioned method of READING through the threads and forums works.  So does Google.  Granted the first method takes a while....and everyone is in a hurry.....and wants information yesterday.



    I see this _allot _on this forum. When one searches his buns off for what he/she specifically would like an answer to and does not find it (or finds what he/she deems as inadequate information on an almost useless search function) one will simply create a new topic and ask their question in detail to possibly get the information they are looking for. Although this is a new account, I have ghosted these forums for some time and I see the same replies over and over again: "Use the search function". Does it ever come to someones mind that maybe the information that is already there does not fit the bill that the OP is looking for? Also, whats so bad about one or two similar topics? Allot of the topics that we (new posters) get told to search for because they already exist are old as dirt. On most forums I am apart of, people don't like it when people bring topics months or years dead back to the top of the page. Here it seems that you want this to happen, yet I have seen threads locked due to just this happening. For example, I posted something about the regular force vs reserve force BMQ and it got locked. Fair enough, but the information I was told to search for (and had previously) did not give enough information on what I was looking for. Maybe I should have said that in my post, but I have yet to see a post here that examines the exact things I posted about. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The site owner knows that and is trying to resolve the issue.  As has been posted before, try using GOOGLE.  Even without using the parameters of "army.ca" in your search query, you will often be directed to the topic on this site.
> 
> "Google Fu" is your friend.



Yeah, ive done this and not come up with what I was looking for. It would be nice if that search function worked at all. Doesn't even work for me anymore.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jan 2014)

Jack9367 said:
			
		

> I see this _allot _on this forum. When one searches his buns off for what he/she specifically would like an answer to and does not find it (or finds what he/she deems as inadequate information on an almost useless search function) one will simply create a new topic and ask their question in detail to possibly get the information they are looking for. Although this is a new account, I have ghosted these forums for some time and I see the same replies over and over again: "Use the search function".



If you want detailed answers and the recruiting centre isn't picking up the phone, go in person.  We are not an official source of information even if some of us are currently in or have been in. 



> Does it ever come to someones mind that maybe the information that is already there does not fit the bill that the OP is looking for?


 See above answer.  Also see this thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109058.0.html



> Also, whats so bad about one or two similar topics? Allot of the topics that we (new posters) get told to search for because they already exist are old as dirt.


It's not one or two topics it dozens about dozens.  This site has been around for over a decade, so there are plenty of questions already asked and answered.  



> On most forums I am apart of, people don't like it when people bring topics months or years dead back to the top of the page. Here it seems that you want this to happen, yet I have seen threads locked due to just this happening.


  What happens on other sites is irrelevant, and if an old thread gets locked, it's because the person who resurrect it thought they were special and just asked the same question as the original poster.  Resurrecting threads to ask something truly unique is fine.  Doing it to repeat a question, is not.



> For example, I posted something about the regular force vs reserve force BMQ and it got locked. Fair enough, but the information I was told to search for (and had previously) did not give enough information on what I was looking for. Maybe I should have said that in my post, but I have yet to see a post here that examines the exact things I posted about.


 See the part about being around for a decade + and thinking your are a unique snowflake.   As well many of these topics and threads are answered by people who have no f*ing clue what they are talking about.  We may be unofficial, but we don't particularly care for that sort of thing.  As it makes the job of people in the CFRCs more difficult because they do get people coming in who have gotten incorrect information off of unofficial sites. 



> Yeah, ive done this and not come up with what I was looking for. It would be nice if that search function worked at all. Doesn't even work for me anymore.



The site owner is aware.  He also builds and maintains this site on his free time, as this site is unofficial, and exists solely because he and a few others give up their cash so it can run. 

And this is the end of the discussion.  We have explained this is many thread and topics.  If you want specific details that you haven't found here, after you claimed to have exhaustively searched this site, GO TO A RECRUITING CENTRE.  That's what they are paid and operated for, and they can give you OFFICIAL information. 

If you or anyone else feels they have something enlightening to add to the conversation PM myself or another staff to reopen this. 

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

